# NH T8050 turn signal



## Seppo (May 8, 2018)

Greetings from Finland,

have problem with turn signal

- have replaced multipurpose switch with new one

- emergency signalling works..

- but actual left right is blank, no signal

Any hints, even circuit digram, where to look from...

Seppo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk seppo.....

This may seem completely stupid, but have you checked incoming power to the turn signal switch? All fuses? I will tell you that just because the emergency signals are working, it doesn't have any bearing on the functionality of the turn signals.....at least that's the case with Deere. The emergency signals are completely different bulbs and circuits than the turn signals. Hth


----------



## Seppo (May 8, 2018)

Yes very true... workshop says they are still lost because of missing diagram. Originally this 8050 type has not been imported to Finland. One thing is the fault appeared after old battery went down and new was replaced. Any good advice where to order this diagram.. workshop repair manuals?

Seppo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've found good success with eBay believe it or not....might want to send PaMike (this forum) a message, he just may have the electrical schematic and fuse locations or shop manual.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That battery deal has me curious.....so the battery was toast and you replaced it and that's when your problems with the flashers showed up? No other electrical gremlins or problems? I would check real good for any wires left off of the + or - battery posts....make sure one didn't fall behind battery. Did you happen to reverse the polarity of the battery when installing it? Ie. Did you hook the batteries up backwards even for a second? Does this tractor have one battery or two? Take a test light and run down the fuses with the ignition on and read each side of the fuse with a test light, that can be difficult if it has those god forsaken European fuses with no available contacts on the outside of the fuses.....I don't know who the hell ever thought that was a good idea....probably the same guy that invented the slot screw.


----------

